# נוסח כתובה לחידוש נדרים בחתונת זהב



## שושית99 (26/8/12)

נוסח כתובה לחידוש נדרים בחתונת זהב 
ערב טוב
אני מחפשת בנרות כבר כמה ימים ובלחץ של זמן אך לשווא
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




אנחנו מארגנים להורים חתונת זהב בהפתעה ורוצים להדפיס להם כתובה 
בנוסח קליל לחידוש נדרים לאחר 50 שנות נישואין
אנחנו גם מארגנים להם חופה ואחד הבנים יהיה על תקן רב.
אבל אני לא מוצאת שום כלום!
מישהו פה נתקל בכזה דבר? מכיר מישהו שעשה?
כמובן שבעקבות לחץ הזמן יש גם מחסום יצירתי ואין לי אפילו קצה של התחלה..


----------



## Tzula (26/8/12)

תנסי את זו 
כנסי לאחת הגלריות של הכתובות, יש שם קישור שנקרא "עזרה וייעוץ בניסוח"
http://www.ketubah.co.il

בהצלחה


----------

